# Work Today



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

What did you do at work today?








Rider's perspective:


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool!! Does she like to be ridden? 

There's that bottom lip again <3


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Too cool! I'm gonna have to start scanning some photos from when I worked at SD Zoo and Lion Country Safari!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 8, 2010)

Does she live on your property? I'd love to see some exotics...a remember a giraffe, do you have a giraffe?


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

South FL Katie said:


> Cool!! Does she like to be ridden?
> 
> There's that bottom lip again <3



Really, I don't know. She tolerates it well and seems to enjoy the attention, BUT I'm also not giving her a choice. She does what I tell her to do. It has to be that way with a camel.



DeanS said:


> Too cool! I'm gonna have to start scanning some photos from when I worked at SD Zoo and Lion Country Safari!



Lion Country? You might know my boss DJM.



maggie3fan said:


> Does she live on your property? I'd love to see some exotics...a remember a giraffe, do you have a giraffe?



Lily lives on my ranch. There are two different giraffes that I posted earlier and both of them live on different ranches. I see the one pretty regularly. He lives on the same ranch as the 32" sulcata with the overgrown bottom lip.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 8, 2010)

Great more pics from Tom! So how are camels to train? Do you have a pics of her from movies?
I love looking at your pictures but I know there's lots of un-glamourious (spelling?) work that goes with it.
All those mouths to feed EVERYDAY and I know there's loads of poop to clean EVERYDAY too.
Keep the photo's coming because we love to 'peek' in on your world.


----------



## terryo (Jun 8, 2010)

So when you ride a camel do you always sit on the "back end" like that? I LOVE all you pictures.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Too cool! I'm gonna have to start scanning some photos from when I worked at SD Zoo and Lion Country Safari!



Lion Country? You might know my boss DJM.


Was he in Irvine (Laguna Hills) or West Palm Beach, FL? I worked in FL and the initials don't trigger anything!


----------



## Laura (Jun 8, 2010)

you wouldnt want to see pics of what I did at work today..


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

DeanS said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Too cool! I'm gonna have to start scanning some photos from when I worked at SD Zoo and Lion Country Safari!
> ...





It was here in So Cal. Must have been Irvine. Now that I think about it the ages are way off too. 

I went to the FL one in 2008. Very cool. Aldabs right when you first drive in. We stayed right there for a good 20 minutes. Later we had a big rhino walking along side our rental van for a good 5 minutes. It was really fun.


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm about 40 minutes south of the West Palm Beach LCS, it's always fun. They let you feed giraffes now!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2010)

I just LOVE Lily! Is it hard to get with the bounce when you have to sit so far back and over the back legs? When riding a horse, you are able to "get with the bounce" after a bit of getting used to it, and not opposing the bounce, so to speak.

My day at work doesn't hold a candle to yours! What a lucky guy to have such an interesting job.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 9, 2010)

South FL Katie said:


> I'm about 40 minutes south of the West Palm Beach LCS, it's always fun. They let you feed giraffes now!



Yeah! Don't think I ever mentioned this before, but I named Mortimer after a giraffe I cared for at LCS...big chocolate Reticulated, who died a coupla years ago...funny animal...would NEVER let cars pass from the chimp islands into his territory without receiving a hand-out! That's it! Gotta go photo hunting!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh yeah that looks like a regular day at work for me too 
Lily is precious! Add me to the Lily's-bottom-lip fan club


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2010)

Soooo cool! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 19, 2010)

What a sensation that must be to ride so far back...has Ava ever tried it? Is it possible for her to double up with you?


----------



## dreadyA (Jun 19, 2010)

Sweet pics :]


----------

